# Arrow help?



## Huntress1975 (Feb 22, 2012)

It makes me so angry that bow shops treat us women like that. No one around my area accommodates for women. This year they've actually got pink releases on the shelves but I could care less of the pink stuff. Anyways lol with your draw weight it really shouldn't be to much of an issue. But I'm not an expert on this lol. I pull 40# on my Hoyt carbon element G3. I shoot PSE arrows. Radial X weave stl hunter 100 with 100 grain g5's.







here is the specs. I've killed a few deer with them and have no problem at all with them. Spine is .520


----------



## sprinke (Jul 9, 2015)

Have you tried doing the TechExpert chat with Lancaster Archery?


----------



## lilpooh31 (Nov 15, 2013)

I am so appreciative of the shop here. They are amazing and customer service is top notch, even take time to help my 6 year old daughter. 

I shoot a Hoyt Faktor at 50lbs 27 inch DL (I cut mine so the broad head is in front of the riser). I am shooting Easton Axis 400's with 100 GR tips/broad heads. They fly like darts. For my set up all the charts put me in both the 400s and 500s. My bow shoots the 400s best. Play around with yours and see what shoots best. But if you are going to be going up to 60lbs you should be at 400s.

Good luck to you!


----------



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

Wow. I don't get treated poorly in CO Pro shops. However, I make a point to go when they are not busy. I didn't buy my bow from them, so I am surprised they treat me so well. It may or may not help to go when they are not busy. I avoid Saturdays.

Make sure you tell them they are for hunting.

Do you have a ballpark total arrow weight you have in mind for your hunting arrow? This will help you choose the model you want since gpi varies among models and spines. First, the spine needs to be known.

For my setup, Easton chart said .500 spine for the Axis, however, the bow would not tune with that spine for Easton or other manufacturers. My shop tech and I tried different shop arrows and finally had to go to a stiffer spine: .400 Note: I went when they were not busy and he spent one hour with me trying different shop arrows to find the spine that worked. I was puzzled why the .500 did not work because all the charts said that was the correct spine. The Jewel has an aggressive cam and short ATA which may cause me to need the stiffer spine.

My setup
Jewel 51# 24DL - Sometimes I shoot it at 53#. It maxes out at 55#.
438 total arrow weight. Axis .400 cut to 25" with 125 grain tip and the regular 16 grain HIT insert.

The charts and arrow software are guidelines. You may need a .400 Easton arrow. Perhaps the Easton person got one of your specs wrong when looking up the recommended spine.


----------



## rivergirl1 (Jun 27, 2006)

Good info on this thread! Thanks for the share.


----------



## winchestrgirl (Aug 13, 2013)

Different companies rate their spines differently..
I shoot the Eva bow with a 25.5" dl and set at 56#.. Before I was shooting a Carbon Rose @ 52# **** the Carbon Express Mayhem Hot Pursuit 250s. Both bows shoot them wonderfully.
Sounds like you need a different pro shop and maybe/sadly get your hubby to go with you just as your backup. To make sure they don't treat you like that. Ridiculous.
The guys at my shop respect me as an archer thank goodness. I'm sry you have to deal with idiots.
I think the CX Mayhems would work well for your set up.
I have the launchpad lighted nocks for them as well and they shoot the same as my arrows with factory nocks


----------

